# [IRC]-kanal #gentoo-pl w sieci freenode

## rane

Witam,

Piszę tę wiadomość, ponieważ chciałbym opowiedzieć o jednym ze sposobów w jaki

integruje się nasze community, a który wciąż nie jest tak popularny jak na 

przykład to forum - chociaż posiada kilka ważnych zalet, jak choćby znacznie

krótszy czas uzyskiwania odpowiedzi czy możliwość bliższego poznania osób

współtworzących tę wspaniałą dystrybucję. Zapraszamy tam zarówno tych, którzy

maja ochotę zadać kilka pytań, jak i tych, którzy mogą udzielić odpowiedzi.

Kanał nazywa sie #gentoo-pl i znajduje się w sieci FreeNode.

Można o nim poczytać tutaj:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/regulamin.xml

Jak się na niego dostać?

W irssi: (dla fanów terminala)

```
# emerge irssi

# <ctrl+D>

$ irssi
```

i w nim:

```
/set nick <pseudonim>

/connect irc.freenode.net

/j #gentoo-pl
```

Szczegóły na http://irssi.org

A o tym jak przestawić irssi na UTF-8, kodowanie obowiązujace na kanale, macie napisane tu:

http://gentoo.wikidot.com/recode

W xchat: (dla fanów gtk)

```
# emerge xchat

# <ctrl+d>

$ xchat
```

Wypełniamy dane w okienku, a z listy wybieramy FreeNode. Klikamy "connect" i

voila, jesteśmy w sieci. Za pomocą "/join #gentoo-pl" dostaniemy się na

odpowiedni kanał. UTF-8 ustawia się w opcjach serwera ("Character set", na dole).

Szczegóły na http://www.xchat.org/

W kvirc: (dla fanów qt)

```
# emerge kvirc

# <ctrl+d>

$ kvirc
```

Ustawiamy w okienku irc.freenode.net i klikamy na "Connect Now".

Kodowanie ustawia się w preferencjach programu pod opcją "Encoding".

Szczegóły na http://www.kvirc.net/

Przypominam też, że w sieci freenode znajduje się wiele innych oficjalnych

kanałów związanych z Gentoo. Ich pełna lista znajduje się tutaj:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/pl/irc.xml

Pozdrawiam,

ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Sun Mar 01, 2009 10:51 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Poe

tak podpowiem szybki sposob na wejscie na #gentoo.pl via irssi

w koncoli podajemy

```

$irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n Nick -w Haslo ( -w: jezeli mamy zarejestrowanego nicka)

<enter>

/join #gentoo.pl

<enter>

```

----------

## rane

Dzięki Poe.

Przy okazji, mała errata: 

Jeśli używacie innych programów niż te opisane i macie chwilę czasu, możecie podać podobne opisy, dodam je do tekstu. 

Wymagania: opis połączenia z freenode i #gentoo.pl, ustawienia UTF-8. 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

tylko zanim wejdziecie na kanal pamietajcie jedno

potem juz nic nie bedzie takie samo  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

(wiem po sobie  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## ufoman

Oj, masz ty rację, masz ty...  :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

]:> no nie inaczej  :Smile: 

w razie gdybyscie nie wierzyli, polecam przejrzec pr0n.pl i bash.org.pl

czesto gesto mozna tam znalezc 'kwiatki' z rozmow na kanale gentoo.pl  :Smile: 

a jesli rane pozwoli (albo i sam to zrobi) to podam link do jego prywatnych fortunek  :Smile: 

tak zeby ludzie mogli 'skosztowac' tego 'przysmaku'  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

rane, pozwól, prosimy Cię =D

----------

## rane

Enjoy: 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/other/fortunes

EDIT:

W związku z komentarzami n/t publikacji:

00:50 <@rane> zakładamy się kto pierwszy powie, że narobilem mu wstydu i zagrozi procesem?

00:50 <@arsen> trzeba bylo dodac klauzule  :Smile: 

Nie odpowiadam za treści zawarte w tym pliku. Podobieństwo osób i faktów do prawdziwych ludzi i zdarzeń jest przypadkowe.

02:41 <@Damjanek> Powinieneś do tego posta dodać notkę, że niektóre wypowiedzi nie nadają się do czytania przez pre-18 ludzi.

Jeśli ktoś ma poniżej 18 lat, niech zapyta mamę czy wolno mu czytać ten plik.

----------

## rurski

Jeszcze jeden klient dla fanów konsoli 

```
emerge bitchx
```

I następnie:

```
gtkBitchX-1.1-final -n (nick) -c \#gentoo.pl irc.freenode.net
```

Milej zabawy  :Wink: .

----------

## Nomen

Mały opis dla fanów Konversation - prosty jak but i klikany  :Smile: 

Po odpaleniu pojawia się okno Server List.

Dajesz new. 

W Network wpisujesz nazwę np. Freenode, w Servers irc.freenode.org, a w Auto Join Channels #gentoo.pl 

Następnie klikasz Edit na Default Identity => W oknie General wpisujesz nicka lub kilka nicków w razie gdyby twój był już zajęty. W oknie Advanced ustawiasz kodowanie na Unicode UTF-8.

Następnie Ok OK i Connect.

Brawo  :Smile: 

----------

## pressenter

Z racji faktu, że pojawł się kolejny konsolowy klient irca o nazwie Weechat wartoby dodać coś na temat konfiguracji freenode właśnie w nim. Preferuję edycję plików konfiguracyjnych, a zatem edytujemy dowolną aplikacją do tego służącą (gedit, vim, nano, kate etc.) plik

```

~/.weechar/weechat.rc

```

a w nim dodajemy sekcję:

```

[server]

server_name = "freenode"

server_autoconnect = on

server_autoreconnect = on

server_autoreconnect_delay = 30

server_address = "irc.freenode.net"

server_port = 6667

server_ipv6 = off

server_ssl = off

server_password = "tutaj_haslo_serwera"

server_nick1 = "tu_nasz_nick"

server_nick2 = "Tu_nasz_zastÄpczy_nick1"

server_nick3 = "Tu_nasz_zastÄpczy_nick2"

server_username = "tu_nasza_nazwa_uzytkownika"

server_realname = "a_tutaj_nasze_prawdziwe_imie"

server_hostname = ""

server_command = ""

server_command_delay = 0

server_autojoin = "#gentoo.pl"

server_autorejoin = on

server_notify_levels = ""

server_charset_decode_iso = "UTF-8"

server_charset_decode_utf = "UTF-8"

server_charset_encode = "UTF-8"
```

Jak widać powyżej kodowanie zostało ustawione już na takie, jakie obowiązuje w sieci freenode. Dodatkowo weechat, dzięki dodaniu

```

server_autojoin = "#gentoo.pl"

```

automatycznie połączy się z kanałem #gentoo.pl.

```
server_password =
```

wypełniamy tylko jeśli już zarejestrowaliśmy nasz nick w sieci freenode przy użyciu komendy:

```

/msg nickserv register <hasło> <nasz@e.mail>

```

----------

## Poe

@pressenter - poki co na f.g.o nalezy uzywac kodowania iso8859-2, a nie utf, wiec prosze zmien to, bo krzaczysz  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

No jak to, przeciez mieliscie przejsc na UTF-8 dawno temu!

----------

## Poe

@rane, to nie od nas zalezy.

----------

